# bite of the wind



## Vanda

Gente boa,

Como traduziriam bite nesta frase: You can really feel the bite of the wind in winter?
O sentido a ser dado é:stinging effect.


----------



## mglenadel

No inverno se pode sentir o quanto o vento é cortante.


----------



## uchi.m

A gente sente mesmo o frio da vento entrando nos ossos, no inverno


----------



## Vanda

Exato, tava na cara: cortante! Obrigada, meninos!

xiiii... mas cortante é adjetivo e preciso de um substantivo. Deixa eu pensar numa saída  pela tangente.


----------



## Johannes

Ferroada, picada?


----------



## mglenadel

Vanda said:


> Exato, tava na cara: cortante! Obrigada, meninos!
> 
> xiiii... mas cortante é adjetivo e preciso de um substantivo. Deixa eu pensar numa saída  pela tangente.



Precisa de substantivo porque o original é substantivo?


----------



## englishmania

Também não percebo por que razão é necessário um substantivo (bite). Esse substantivo pode ser substituído por outra expressão: como o vento corta/o vento cortante,...


----------



## Vanda

Sim, porque é uma entrada de dicionário e o original é bite - noun.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Sim, porque é uma entrada de dicionário e o original é bite - noun.


Mas precisa respeitar a morfologia? Não é só traduzir?


----------



## Vanda

Precisa, uchi-san! bite - noun = xxxxx - substantivo.


----------



## uchi.m

Pode ser só *frio *então? O frio do vento = the bite of the wind?


----------



## Vanda

Poder pode, mas preciso me ater ao significado em que está sendo usado conforme meu primeiro post:stinging effect, portanto o cortante e afins cabem. O Michaellis me dá esta sugestão: _ação mordente de um ácido sobre metal_, donde pulei para ação cortante - locução substantiva!


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Poder pode, mas preciso me ater ao significado em que está sendo usado conforme meu primeiro post:stinging effect, portanto o cortante e afins cabem. O Michaellis me dá esta sugestão: _ação mordente de um ácido sobre metal_, donde pulei para ação cortante - locucação substantiva!


----------



## Joca

Se fosse um poema, me arriscaria a dizer: a* navalha *no (_ou_ do) vento. 

Outras opções menos felizes: força, rigor, penetrância, agudeza, aspereza, as garras ...


----------



## Casquilho

Hamlet:_ The air bites shrewdly; it is very cold.
_Horatio:_ It is a nipping and eager air._
(_The Tragedy of Hamlet_, act I, scene iv.)

Uma tradução que eu li dizia mais ou menos:

Hamlet: Faz um frio terrível; o ar morde furiosamente.
Horácio: De fato, ar cortante e muito vivo.

Quando li achei graça nesse "ar mordente", pensei que fosse ou uma expressão antiga ou uma extravaganciazinha de Shakespeare. Mas pelo jeito é uma expressão comum. Será que isso te ajuda, Vanda?

Obs: "mordente", com sua terminação em -ente resquicial do particípio presente latino, pode funcionar como substantivo tanto como adjetivo.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pode e eu já tinha conferido no dicionário - digo sobre o mordente como substantivo. O que acontece aqui é que as acepções para mordente (subst) não traduzem a ideia de cortante para o vento. E sim, claro que pode ser usado literariamente, mas aí já não entra como acepção da palavra original.


----------



## Johannes

_O sentido a ser dado é:*stinging* effect.
_As you can be *stung* by a scorpion, what do you call that in Portuguese?
Pensei que era ferroada ou picada ( as ferroadas dos ventos gelados no inverno )


----------



## uchi.m

Johannes said:


> _O sentido a ser dado é:*stinging* effect.
> _As you can be *stung* by a scorpion, what do you call that in Portuguese?
> Pensei que era ferroada ou picada ( as ferroadas dos ventos gelados no inverno )


Nunca ouvi falar ferroada do vento; frio do vento, sim, já ouvi, e também vento cortante. Vento mordente também nunca ouvi dizer.


----------

